# Devils Lake Fishing Report 4/23



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

The ice on Devils Lake has now cleared. All boat ramps are operable, but most 
docks have not yet been put in. The Lake Access Committee typically waits a 
couple weeks to allow trees and other debris to clear from the lake as these 
can cause extensive damage to the docks. As for fishing, anglers are catching 
walleyes in Channel A and most of the bridges along the Mauvee Coulee. Jigs 
tipped with minnows or twister tails have been working the best. Boaters have 
been catching a few fish at the bridges. However, this time of year, 
shorefisherman typically do much better than those in boats. Pike fishing has 
slowed as most of the pike are now in their spawn. Water temp is one of the 
most important factors this time of year and by moving around you can usually 
find fish in different periods of their spawn. Boaters also need to keep in 
mind that this time of year there's a lot of floating trees and other debris. 
So extreme caution is advised. Good Luck and Good
Fishing!!!


----------



## kprovost (Apr 30, 2004)

Ed - can you tell me how I can get to Old Mil Bay?


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

I doubt Ed will reply as this post is copied from their weekly report...

Follow the Towers south...you'll go right into the bay


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Get a map.


----------

